# image dump of 2012 costumes/cosplay



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

A redditor compiled an image dump for costumes that caught their attention in 2012. Most are family friendly, but all are still impressive. Enjoy.



http://imgur.com/UYEA6


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awsss!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great pics!!!!!


----------

